# will forum go into meltdown at 9pm sunday ?



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

well i say meltdown but that won't happen as cem's invested alot on new servers etc..

but wonder if this below will be broken today after TG 30min feature GTR vs Bullet train

Most users ever online was 1,375, 5th September 2007 at 03:29 PM. (what happened that day btw?)

The forum seemed to go nuts after the first showing of a GTR on UK TV i.e Fifth gear back in Feb. (speaking of which will post up some cool news in a sec)

i think a few peeps will be regretting cancelling deposits / placing new orders


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

More likely go from zero at 7.55pm to meltdown at 9.05pm!


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Most users ever online was 1,375, 5th September 2007 at 03:29 PM. (what happened that day btw?)


if i remember correctly there was a thread about some guy whose van broke down with the ladywife and it all went tits up (dont remember exactly why) but got posted around alot of other forums.

i may also be very wrong :chairshot 

i reckon the record may be broken this evening ha


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Could have been that I suppose. lol

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/82089-never-trust-sat-nav.html


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

thats the puppy, remember spitting tea over my keyboard at the time


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hi ben, 

am debating buying one for myself from japan side have you got yours on UK plates yet ?


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

Just thought i'd say that Top Gear is on at 9.30 here up in Scotland.


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

im going to miss it!
when is it repeated? Thanks


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

My wifes fallen asleep, i just hope she stays that way until its all over.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Doesnt look good:chairshot


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

so how come japanese cars have satnav and blue tooth already and we have to wait till the end of next year?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Were British!, we take shit!, so we get shit!

I wasnt impressed with Top Gear tonight, hardly anything about the car, just Japan, and we have to wait for Stig as well:nervous:


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*topgear*

So what do we all think? Great car..


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm starting to REALLY like it now.

TT


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Pretty lukewarm review on TG, I expected more focus on the car especially as they had devoted half of the show to featuring it in a race (e.g. Veyron race coincided with Jezza singing the cars praises). 

Jeremy seemed nonplussed by the GT-R all things considered, and it was evident May and Hammond just regarded it as "a Datsun". Not a great review really imo.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

well I wouldnt expect them to love it too quickly..

Woulld be "cool" would it?

Besides JC spent years hating 911s. Cant see him suddenly loving Nissans either. 

Lets see what the proper test says, but I still dont expect them to particularly like it


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok it won, but it hardly constituted a review. Very dissapointing.

I didn't like the colour.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

I want !!!! The testdrive is going to be interesting ! :bowdown1:


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

well i don't think it was a 100% positive review but i do think there will be more praise at the least when it comes closer to the UK launch and the proper test track stuff, it is meant to be a bit of a racer and when they do track it i do think they will get the car in it's true form.....not dissapointed but not too impressed with the review none the less


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Well i know no more about the GTR than i did before the show but quite a lot more about Japan.

Hardly no review and no summary i thought.

Just hope next weeks show is a little better:chairshot


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

From memory none of the races ever fully focused on the car, and how can you when its limited to 112mph, as they said it will have its review later in the series.
I thought the race as entertainment was quite funny though. "nice beaver"


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Dont think Red suited it. The show was more about the race rather than the car-the feature on the car is on the last series-so 2 weeks time!


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Im from Switzerland, i hope that it will be soon online at bbc homepage with iplayer or at FinalGear.com :: Shows :: Top Gear (THANKS Tokyogtr!!).
Hope that i can see it tomorow after work...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

to be fair i don't think people should be expecting a review, it was billed as a race GTR vs bullet train. Sure a propper review will follow soon by TG.

As a film it was stunning, serious effort by BBC. But feel a bit sorry how dumb hammend and May acted while over there, they made Japan look like an Alien country and would put people who don't know better off from going.

as for the datsun and soulless comments geeez


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

I loved how organised the country seemed, we could learn a few lessons for sure - and the mountains well what can you say.

You did get the sneeky feeling he had more to say about the car as everytime he asked something of the car a huge grin would come over his face.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I for one have been waiting ages for Top Gear to review the car, was disapointed, really disapointed, if you remember TG reviewed the Veyron then did the race, not the race then the review.

Looking forward again to the second part, where hopefully they will mention its not just faster than a 911 Turbo but £60k cheaper:thumbsup: 

Also want to add that there view doesnt effect my purchase:clap:


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

well i doubt they would give a proper review to the car just yet, i mean it's a little way of from the UK launch at the least and they did - if i'm not mistaken - 3 presentations which included the Bugatti Veyron in different tests! i'm sure this isn't the last Top Gear will have to do with the GT-R

i definitely heard them saying later on in the series is where the track play comes into action!


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

It was more of a race than a review as expected, but he obviously loved it when he got the hammer down going up the mountain! Said not very excited driving on the carriageway but so what all he was doing was going straight, and in the twisities going fast it showed its class. can't wait for the stig to take it round the track and their actual 'review' ! definitely confirmed this is going to be an amazing car to drive, 3 weeks to go, roll on track day!:bowdown1:


----------



## James Buckley (Aug 26, 2005)

VERY dissapionted with the top gear clip, nothing said about the car at all, rubbish, put a right damper on it for me!


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

James Buckley said:


> VERY dissapionted with the top gear clip, nothing said about the car at all, rubbish, put a right damper on it for me!


Felt the same for me, colour was awsome though! 

Anyone else getting bored with these stupid races?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Pointless waste of half an hour.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

only 420 viewers on forum whats that about... X million tv viewers ?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Who really cares what TG think. JC likes to be controversial.

The main TG thing is the time on track.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Judging by the review I'm glad I spent the time by the pool.


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

The real review for this episode was the Alfa, a stunning looking car. The races are pure entertainment and as such was a nice piece of filming. If you want to know how a car will perform give it to Jason Plato, fifth gear. He along with stig are the real yard stick of a cars performance, the rest of the top gear boys are for entertainment. 
with Nissan elevating the GTR to super care status, it is obviously going to be compared with all the traditional European offerings. The fact that its all mentioned in the same breath is a real compliment to Nissan. 

Going to dig out the fifth gear review once more, not only does Jason know what he is on about, he also drives a 911 turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ye i think peeps shouldn't moan too much just in case they get wind of it and decide to rip the piss like they did with Ferrari owners :chuckle: opcorn:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

the bill oddey mask was the best thing about the film


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i have not watched it yet but then again i was busy driving MY red gt-r all weekend. hit just a shade over 290 on the aqualine on saturday... woo hoo...

did clarkson happen to mention how long the car will run on full throttle? i seem to remember the veyron was 12 mins. given my weekend driving i imagine the gt-r would be similar. the tank is just WAY too small. btw, the yellow fuel light flashes when there is 15 litres in the tank!!! that's loads. japs being very over cautious...


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

I was a bit pissed that the said it evolved from that shitty green Datsun! with no mention of the three generations that it really evolved from.

Just have to wait for the review I suppose!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the fun bit was the Japanese'ness of the location of the race.

Ie trying to buy tickets and eating strange food. If you have tried to travel around Tokyo, its easy to understand.

I liked the no. plate as it was 23 simular to mine. Most brits don't know what 23 means. I met a bunch of Nissan exec's from Europe and they didn't either.

R


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

peterpeter said:


> well I wouldnt expect them to love it too quickly..
> 
> Woulld be "cool" would it?
> 
> ...


As has been stated many times before, JC loves Skyline GT-Rs and has always featured them in his videos as well as agreeing to be Honorary President of this GTR Register in its infancy.

However, having read his shaded Sunday Times review and this episode of TG, I think he is not as in love with the R35.

Mainly because it appears to have limits way beyond that which can be experienced on most/any roads and maybe isn't as much fun as previous generations on the way to those limits.

Anyway that's my interpretation of what he's said so far and I know how highly regards GT-Rs generally.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> the fun bit was the Japanese'ness of the location of the race.
> 
> Ie trying to buy tickets and eating strange food. If you have tried to travel around Tokyo, its easy to understand.
> 
> ...


They are the numbers between ichi and shi no?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

lol.......i told you all it was going to get called a datsun...i do think he's going to start speaking its praises though........during the drive across Japan even he seemed to start liking it more towards the end


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

i do think it's building up to something, i mean the whole world is going crazy over the car and Top Gear haven't really given it a review at all - really. I'm sure this isn't the last we have heard of the GT-R from Top Gear and of all it's negatives and positives, i'm sure theres lots more to come before the series is out....well even he said so himself didn't he?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Its on in 2 weeks guys...


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

TREG said:


> Its on in 2 weeks guys...


But Digiguide states that the GTR will be tested at Fuji next week. Does that mean that this is turning into a three parter?


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

alex2005 said:


> I was a bit pissed that the said it evolved from that shitty green Datsun! with no mention of the three generations that it really evolved from.
> 
> Just have to wait for the review I suppose!


Yep, That annoyed me a little. The way the BBC filmed it was fantastic. The actual car content was poor. I thought the one liner about the beaver to the petrol pump attendant and Bill Oddies face mask were funny . :chuckle:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Did it run on the top gear track?


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

I stand by my feeling that they will not give it a fair assessment and will try to make fun of it eg calling it a Datsun and mocking the owners club - like they did with Ferrari and did with the Z club when they ripped apart the Z. To be honest I can't believe Nissan let them have a car............unless TG have promised to give it a proper review - we live in hope that TG classes itself as a factual car programme and not just the JC comedy hour


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Throughout the 'race' the missus was ranting on about how great Japan looked and how 'nice' the GTR looked in red. Got to agree with her on both counts. May just have to put the proposed 911 on hold until I get a proper look at the GTR in the flesh. I think the missus could be quite easily convinced even though I'm still reserving judgement at the moment.

As an aside Jezza is a bit of a knobber and I didnt really expect him to be anything other than indifferent TBH. Hopefully the proper review will give us some useful feedback

TT


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

i think he's building up to liking it when its on the track. he hated the GTR until he had to push it had in the final part of the film, when your doing 90mhp down the motorway, i can only imagine its not far different from many other cars. which i think was what he was trying to get at early in the film.

plus, everyone knew they'd call it a Datsun so why moan


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Paul_G said:


> But Digiguide states that the GTR will be tested at Fuji next week. Does that mean that this is turning into a three parter?




Hmmm not sure mate-It would make more sense to continue on from last week.
Mate of mine that knows Clarkson, told me different-but I may of miss understood.


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Nov 25, 2007)

I was gunna say sumt like that.

(WARNING !MAJOR RANT IMMINENT!) 

Dont take what Jeremy "Clackson" says to heart everybody, neither hamster or may or anything on telly... take what you see and draw your own conclusion. 

These people are "the media" the get paid to tell me and you what to do... what to buy, where to shop, how to spend all the hard earned cash you have or haven't got. 

Dont get me wrong I adore Top Gear (regd trademark BBC bla bla ) and i love JC's "stupidity" and Hammond's arse licking of JC and May's girlyness and Englishness. 

But why should they tell you what a car is like? I get in my car, and i smile even if im just sitting there engine not even running, i look around at the bare metal and roll cage and wires all over the place with holes chomped in the dash and the removable wheel and i love it. My brother hates it, my mate loves it, my X hated it (she had a fat ass!) my current GF loves it.... 

I know for a fact Clarkson, Hammond and May would all have somthing bad to say about my car.. "hi, Im Jeremy "incase u didnt know* Clarkson, and i cant fit in these seats, honestly id be more comfortable in a washing machine rolling down mount st helens"

but i bet a lot of you lot would love it! and many of you would hate the huge spoiler ETC...

that's the thing about an opinion.. its yours to have and there is nothing factual in it... It is not a fact that the car is crap because JC says it is.. the car is crap because YOU have owned it for a year, you have cleaned it, fixed it, crashed it.. whatever, that's the way an opinion should be formed... 

How do you even know that's HIS opinion, after all he is PAID (stupid amounts of money) to tell you what his employer (the gd' ol' British Broadcasting Corporation... CORPERATION.... is the key word there) is telling him to say.. maybe top gear is spontaneous and funny, but do you think an old man like clarkson is really that funny whitty and clever to have so many puns just "lined up" waiting on cue.. there may as well be a "ba dum tishhhh" drum thing after he says everything.. 
OFCOURSE there is a general script and they ARE TOLD WHAT TO SAY, and yes the odd bit is "just talk about this car for 3 minuets", and if you look carefully , you can spot and differentiate script and the spontaneous funny bits. 
The media today, I.E. what the world revolves around, celebrity's what's hot and what's not, what you should look like, where you should go and how thin you wife should be before she's considered sexy? 
They are very clever at convincing people that they do need these things and need to be this way in order to be accepted in society. 

All in all, go and test drive it.. and FXXK Clarkson and his twisted paid opinion... Look at top gear, and look what YOU see  , after all, id tell anyone my own mother was a whore for the money he earns... wouldn't you ? 

I'm done  Goodnight x

(Advanced apologies for the spelling i was rushing before i forgot what i wanted to put)


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

well said... (and no more caffeine for you mate...)


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

When they do test the GTR it should be the UK model not the JDM version. Clarkson will probably rip the JDM model apart because all the Sat nav and switches being in Japanese, like he did in the film.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

UK_SPAWN said:


> I was gunna say sumt like that.
> 
> (WARNING !MAJOR RANT IMMINENT!)
> 
> ...


Although i do agree with your comments about opinions, i'm fairly confident that clarkson and co write their own scripts. Since this format of the show was introduced, correct me if i'm wrong but i'm sure it was JC's concept, he owns a stake of the rights of the show and gets paid a hell of a lot more than the other 2. I would of thought that if he owns a stake in the show, that he would pretty much say what the hell he wanted to say (within reason considering the time its aired).

Dont get me wrong i was as disappointed as anyone else on here with the lack of review about the car, just hope they make up for it in the coming weeks. But after watching the race for the second time, i actually enjoyed it as a piece of television.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

NBM33 said:


> When they do test the GTR it should be the UK model not the JDM version. Clarkson will probably rip the JDM model apart because all the Sat nav and switches being in Japanese, like he did in the film.


I dont want to wait until 2009 for them to review it (given that Euro-spec models wont start to be built before November this year).

I know them doing an imported 350Z was a mistake, but I think this time the specs are going to be so similar it shouldn't make too much difference. Just make sure JC doesn't have a hangover / migraine like he did when he drove the Z!


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Missed it !!.. 

Anyone know when it's repeated ?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Normally the following Thursday or Friday I think mate but you can watch it on BBCi player now


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Wait till they get one on the track.....................I bet it's a different story then!


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Normally the following Thursday or Friday I think mate but you can watch it on BBCi player now


Cheers for that ! :thumbsup: 

Just watched it, I thought it was a great piece of TV, and very funny. Probabaly not one for all the die hard petrol heads who just wanted to hear performance figs and how it rates against others, but, we have already had that for a long while now, this was just good entertainment which is what TG is now !
It will be very interesting to see what it does round the track in the next couple of weeks though !!

On another note, (its probably already been said, but I can't be arsed to troll through all the other posts) anyone else note that the Red one in the studio was Middlehursts car from their showroom ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Clarksons producers called me today, as they want us to do their dvd end of july. They said sundays episode got around 5 million viewers, normally 6-7 mil. It varies due to holidays, whats on other channel etc.. there angle is firsty entertainment, as they have a massive audience of women and children, for every nerd that moans they have 100,000's who would have loved it. Manufacturers love TG, last week after the black merc feature, the manufacture were flooded with calls even though they're only making that model in small numbers.


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

I doubt all manufacturers like TG! Dacia?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I'm at the filming tomorrow of this weeks Topgear,so will tell you whats on it!
Will try and sneak the girls Ixus in for some snap shots-The 5d looks alittle out of place!!


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Peely said:


> Cheers for that ! :thumbsup:
> 
> Just watched it, I thought it was a great piece of TV, and very funny. Probabaly not one for all the die hard petrol heads who just wanted to hear performance figs and how it rates against others, but, we have already had that for a long while now, this was just good entertainment which is what TG is now !
> It will be very interesting to see what it does round the track in the next couple of weeks though !!
> ...


YUp my wife is sat in the very same car on my Avatar


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

paula8115624 said:


> YUp my wife is sat in the very same car on my Avatar


I have caressed that lovely little motor _many_ times too!


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Curious... for many weeks now, JC keeps showing what he found on the internet during the News, and it's displayed on the plasmas in the studio, and gets a huge laugh from the live audience

But the TV audience never ever gets to see them. It's not on the "cut segments" which BBC online shows later on either.

What the heck are those???


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Well, as he normally starts with "I was looking around the internet and I found this...."

I think it's pretty safe to assume (seeing as they never show it) that it's porn.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Clarksons producers called me today, as they want us to do their dvd end of july. They said sundays episode got around 5 million viewers, normally 6-7 mil. It varies due to holidays, whats on other channel etc.. there angle is firsty entertainment, as they have a massive audience of women and children, for every nerd that moans they have 100,000's who would have loved it. Manufacturers love TG, last week after the black merc feature, the manufacture were flooded with calls even though they're only making that model in small numbers.


Nice one Ben - keep us update mate


----------

